# 4.76 troy oz bar.. My first bar.



## kmann1969 (Jan 27, 2016)

I tried making a bar just for the fun of it. Not the nicest bar, but it was just a bit of a experiment. My old graphite mold is falling apart, Has anybody used the stainless adjustable molds? This bar is for sale if anybody interested. its 4.76 toz. I will take spot price for it.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 27, 2016)

Well done!
Asking spot on here is a little bit insulting, if you send it to a large refiner/ buyer you may get 97-98% of spot. 
Try a better offer if you want responses to buy, most members are doing this for fun and a little profit and are happy to sell at 95%+. If you can get a 9999 stamp from a recognised refiner you may get spot but as a home produced bar no chance.


----------



## kmann1969 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok, 98 % then


----------



## kmann1969 (Jan 28, 2016)

sold!!! thanks


----------

